# Bloat to bump? How to tell????



## ahcigar1

I notice a lot of people at varrying weeks showing that their bloat has turned into a bump. I was wondering how can you tell the difference? When is bloat technically over with? Or when should the bump begin?


----------



## PugMama22

i know i've been wondering the same... where on your belly does your bump start to poke out? my belly is getting big but i dont know if ita a bump?


----------



## bassdesire

I was bloated for almost 9 wees with my first. Then it went down and I showed around 20 weeks or so (really showing).

This time, I am bloating on and off and I am almost 7 weeks. I imagine my showing will start around 10 weeks this time:)


----------



## beauty_momma

i'm on my 13th week now but i don't seem to be showing yet. i just appear to be bloated according to my friends. ^^


----------



## AngelBunny

im only 8 weeks and i have a big belly! i used to have a flat stomach. its very firm and never goes down, i cant pull it in. i had my friends round last night and they were like omg your really showing already! :blush: i love it though, even though it cant be real bump yet, its still the LO causing it :D my mum said she was the same & her belly popped quickly, for whatever reason xx


----------



## sequeena

My bloat was squishy, my bump is now solid xx I started noticing the change at around 14 weeks because as your bloat goes your stomach will go down before your bump takes over xx

My 13 week bloat and 14 week beginning bump

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167278_1852637400854_1388356992_2091213_6111313_n.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/14weeks.jpg


----------



## Maman

for me the bump is firmer than bloat. i can feel where my bump is starting, right above my pubic bone, but i can also feel where the bloat is slightly higher up.


----------



## Ouverture

If you are a first time mom - your bump won't officially start until at least week 12, which is when your uterus gets too big to fit behind your pubic bone. Around that time it pops up and then you may start seeing a real mini bump - or at least the result of your other organs starting to fight for space, lol! :)

Until week 12, your uterus is actually below your pubic bone - so a LOT of the first trimester bumps you see are bloat - unless it's a mom with other babies, especially if it hasn't been that long between them. Granted, this bloat looks bump like and IS caused by the pregnancy. . .so you *could* say they are showing. 

You'll know the difference when it happens - I'm almost 16 weeks and just in the last two days started to notice that there is a difference between what I _thought_ was my bump, and what really is my bump :) It's a lot firmer, and you have a lump at the bottom just above your pubic bone where your uterus actually is - it starts to distend out down there first, anything above that is bloat and other organs getting pushed out of the way. You'll hear a lot of people say they didn't start showing until week 20 - that's because it takes until then for your uterus to reach your belly button. So you really are in that 'in between' stage from weeks 13-20! TBH, I feel more fat than pregnant at the moment, there are definitely things happening, and my tummy is pushing out, but I definitely don't think I look pregnant.

HTH :) :flower:


----------



## sara1786

don't quote me on this b/c i may be wrong but i think if its your 1st pregnancy the "bloat" turns into a bump around 14-20 wks... i think this is when the uterus rises.. but, not 100% sure; this is just what i've seen


----------



## JZW

Can't wait till bloat bump turns to real bump, but still loving the bloat bump since it is still because of the pregnancy :D


----------



## AlbaAngel24

sometimes, when im at work, if i lean againest the counter/desk, i feel something the size of a baseball in my tummy, definetly firm ....its my lil bump starting to form, Not fully yet tho! almost 11 weeks.... i give me 3-4 weeks till its noticable!!


----------



## Kimmi82

I have nothing! Just feel like I am full of air!!


----------

